# Fork Fetish



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

I posted a few of my forks last year and figured i would post an updated pic as I am super excited to finally be picking up a Super Monster T this weekend (took 6 years to find :s ) .. anyway, here are the majority of the forks not on any of my projects right now 

anyone have any obscure forks to post? most of mine are somewhat common(ish)


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

What, no Lawwill or Girvin?

Crazy collection.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

So thats where all the forks are going, the fork black hole!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Please send me the white Fat segmented in the far left corner, you will never miss it!


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

no lawills ... tried to buy some on ebay earlier this year but i was out of town for the end and got out bid .

in the depths there are some girvins, the very back of the third row from... it just looks like a spec .. i bough out lambert`s supply about 6 years ago... think they sent 25 - 30 of them my way


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You are beyond fetish. That's some serious hoarding.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

The dreaded vintage fork grave yard, they come in, they never get out. 

Just in time for Halloween too


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ShiverDC said:


> in the depths there are some girvins, the very back of the third row from... it just looks like a spec .. i bough out lambert`s supply about 6 years ago... think they sent 25 - 30 of them my way


I stand VERY corrected.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mik_git said:


> So thats where all the forks are going, the fork black hole!


Sweet. Can you send me my socks back? thanks.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

:eekster:

Are you planning on opening some sort of museum?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

ShiverDC said:


> anyone have any obscure forks to post? most of mine are somewhat common(ish)


How about a Dragan? I have never been able to find out anything about this fork.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

MOMBAT.org fork cave:


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

No pics in the moment but I have a mid 90's Votec fork on my old bike.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow! I'm envious.

The best I have is a minty Shiver SC (on my main bike), and a Supernova in need of a rebuild and/or repair.

I'd like to add a pre-2003 Monster, a Shiver DC and/or a Dorado to my collection... maybe even an Avalanche.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

classen said:


> :eekster:
> 
> Are you planning on opening some sort of museum?


nah, i have a few unique DH bikes down at the shop i used to work at ... thats as much of a museum as i want to deal with - mombat does an awesome job with all of that and i could never compete with them ! im happy to be weird and eccentric with this stuff


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jokes on you Shiver, most of those are old suspension forks! 

The two Power Lites are cool.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)




----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

argh nice collection!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

my missus thought my dildo collection was weird......you blokes take the cake though


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd like one of the AMP forks for my friends Stevenson Pyschosis please. Thank you.

Here are several forks that aren't terribly common, a Burley Cycles fork, a C-dale Pepperoni (perhaps more common), and a threaded custom filet brazed fork for 24" wheels


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Not one but Two "Rebound" forks, I got them from Rick the owner of Wheelsmith in Palo alto when I was working there right before we move to the smaller shop in el Camino.









I also have 3 Halson's of the newer model, One of the old ones, Lawills, IRD rigid and suspension, Tange switch blade, tons of mag 21's and some other normal crap from the era, I been Looking for a IRD "Anti dive" fork but I never see one on the trail, except the ones I saw at interbike in 1996 or somewhere around that time.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

only some left...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not trying to collect these, but they do tend to pile up with time. A bunch went away this summer.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not trying to collect these, but they do tend to pile up with time. A bunch went away this summer.
> 
> View attachment 734534


any interst in selling or trading the suspenders in the back there? i have a red M/C that is all done up less the suspenders (mine were the wrong size steerer) ... prostop mineral brakes and all


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

OP, you are a real mtb enthusiast....no question about that.It's great to know that i'm not the only bike-nut in the woild.I gotta show this thread to wifey...it's a good defensive weapon.
Nice collection dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

newsboymerlin said:


> only some left...


I like your sig saying your looking for a type II but you have one in your picture. I'll happily trade you another Koski for it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ShiverDC said:


> any interst in selling or trading the suspenders in the back there? i have a red M/C that is all done up less the suspenders (mine were the wrong size steerer) ... prostop mineral brakes and all


Sorry, that is one of the ones that left this summer.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Forkhoarders-
I have experimented for the past year a bit with adapting vintage suspension forks for use with snow-fatbikes. I've converted a couple of older manitous for fat tires (with cantilever brakes). 
Details in thread; http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatbike-front-suspension-718335.html

Recently, another fatbiker sucessfully adapted a 2000 Marzocchi for fat tires;
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/homebrew-fat-fork-build-813363.html

Benefit of the 1998-2000 Marzocchi is that it appears to be one of the only forks that was available with a removeable (bolt-on) arch brace and standard disk brake tabs. Removeable brace makes it much easier to adapt to larger diameter fat tires.

I would be curious if you hoarders know of any other vintage forks that featured both removeable arch and disk brake tabs. One other limitation of vintage forks is that the distance between the stanchion tubes limits the width of fat tires that can be used. I have determened that early manitous used 92mm between stanchions, Rockshock Judys 96mm and Marzocchi 100mm. Any other info about other width measurements or ID of any other vintage forks with exceptionally wide stanchion spacing would be appreciated!

Forks currently in my hoard:
Manitiou 1 (original manitou manufactured)
Manitou 2(by Answer)
Manitou 3
1993 RS mag21
1996 RS Judy XC
1998 Girvin Vector (pro-flex)
2001 Marzocchi Bomber


----------

